# Neighbour from Hell, last episode.



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, the saga continues...

As I was promised, and promised you folks...this is what I found today when I arrived at my boat..

The now known as "construction site Hanse", or rather "destruction site Hanse", is well advanced in its weight loss program.

The boat is now so unbalanced that the stern is now higher than the bow, and the rudder starts to show unsubmerged.

Gets better..today he bought a 120 Euro harness and was cutting it...I couldn't figure out what he was doing...then I saw this...

He had cut a denim jacket and used the straps of the harness to embelish what seemed to be decor on his pushpit.

He stapeled the cut straps to the denim jacket that is now attached to the pushpit, in what seems to be and easy rider look boat...

Bellow is the back of the denims, stitched with fishing line to the pushpit. The red edges, is none other than a 120 Euro ($180 US) top of the line harness. (which when butchered was dumped in the garbage..yes true.










whem I asked why, he didn't say a word I could understand. But said tomorrow the other side will be decored with another harness he ordered but in yellow... next photo, the "unfinished" easy rider denim pushpit.










But it gets better...see the video bellow for the "sound" of grinding coming from his boat....scary stuff huh??? this is in case someone here doesn't believ me..






He then proceeded in removing the wheel, that was dumped in the garbage, yes...garbage...a new Lewmar wheel, gone...he said he was going to cut the pedestal and install a Playstation joystick like airbus planes have...he will use a grinder for that, as I was told.










The blue cloth you see in the next photo is what used to be the sails bag, and is now stiched and nailed to the hullwith screws. Yes. He also removed all the name tags on the boat, but did not cover the holes either.

















The nice teak seat behind the wheel is also gone and thrown away.










Now the funny part..he removed the main sail and rolled it in the front, yes in the front, because he saw my racing genoa like that, and said it gave it some character.










Now the best..he glued this DVD/TV set with Sicaflex, to the floor outside, so he can see TV once he sets sail, and also to connect the playstation so he can steer the boat...this DVD thing is by Apple or Sony or whatever...at least 350 Euros...










OK

Now the good news...

He anounced he was going to cut the mast of in a week.

I am moving finally to another location tomorrow morning, as no one cares or does anything to stop this madness...

I saty out, have enough crap in my life, so I move away.

The yards refuse to take the boat for repair, the dad doesn't care, and the marina is tied with legality.

I was advised to move as so did the other boats...the mast is coming down..when it does, the boat is derelict and then will be removed.

SAFE FOR ME!!!

Crazy huh???

in case you missed the first episodes...

You can see the "Evolution of the thing here"

CLICK FOR EPISODE 1 (December 2007)

CLICK FOR EPISODE 2 (January 2008)

Ain' that crazy??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Forgot to tell you..

my boat keeper is watching him all the time, and sits in my boat all day for the last 2 weeks while I was away.

A few weeks ago, he took the shore power line, and disconnected the wires inside the plug.

The guy believes his boat is connected, but it's not...the circuit breakers are all off, and he gets power from another line in shore for his power tools.

He said he was going to buy a water maker and a generator, because the trip to America would take at least 3 days and he needs to read books at night...

whatever that means...

I am really glad to move tomorrow, believe me...


----------



## markpillow (Dec 2, 2007)

*help thy neighbor*

get your self a drill and a snorkel and help him on his way. who's gonna believe he didn't do it.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey G- Does he take orders for those pushpit, denim, easyrider things..... I want to get CD- one for his birthday.


----------



## JeffZissou (Dec 13, 2007)

The mast coming down was "the straw that broke the camels back"....or should I say "the mast that will leave Giulietta's boat with a crack". Glad to see you finally getting away from this kid...


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

OH! MY! GAWD!

(of course, the fact that you are taking pictures and filming him won't make him convinced that the voices in his head are correct.... Glad you're getting away from that!)


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm speechless.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

The English language phrase is "passing the buck": no one wants the headache of taking responsibility for this deluded man until he does something so catastrophic that he can be carted away.

Where is the father? Is he so rich that having an expensive boat sawn up by his mental-case son means nothing to him?

Anyone "sawing" down a tensioned mast is liable to get a very ugly surprise. If he is knocked into the water with a running power tool, he will very likely die, assuming of course that he isn't killed when the mast falls on him first.

Given the amount of concern shown for this poor bastard so far, perhaps that is the most satsifactory outcome. Freedom and responsibility are joined, but this man's freedom to hack his father's boat to pieces is irresponsible to the rights of others to enjoy their property without worrying about getting smashed by a mast or electrocuted by his "creative" wiring projects.

I am exceedingly pleased to hear you are moving your boat. The last thing you need to worry about now is this madman creating a zone of chaos around his boat. I'm sorry he's mad, but he brought it on himself, and appears to have no relationship with the only people entitled to put a stop to his madness (or at least to confine it).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> He said he was going to buy a water maker and a generator, because the trip to America would take at least 3 days...


LMAO, you should tell him you just came from the U.S. last week and it only took 12 hours
I'm glad you're moving.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think he needs the Keel either... Giu, tell him he should cut it away too. That way it will be easier to make the playstation modification...  

That's a damn shame... looked like it was a really nice boat at some point in the recent past.


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

T34C said:


> Hey G- Does he take orders for those pushpit, denim, easyrider things..... I want to get CD- one for his birthday.


You beat me to it. I'd be happy to take those silly winches off his hands -- why on earth would he want those cluttering up his boat and spoiling the otherwise clean lines?!?

...a reminder to all of us to get our prescriptions filled on time.

Geez.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh man... that is unbelieveable. Makes you sad... not for the boat, for the kid.

- CD


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Giulietta,

All joking aside, this is the first time I've truly appreciated how close your boat is to his. I had assumed that there was a finger-pier separating them, I had no idea you could literally step across to his boat from yours. Yikes, TOO CLOSE FOR COMFORT!!   You're wise to move out.

I'm sorry to hear it's come to this. The kid is clearly psychotic (maybe bipolar but more likely schizophrenic given the duration of his symptoms). Isn't there a state mental health organization or crises hotline that you or the marina can report him to? He needs help, and stands a chance of recovering if he gets the right treatment. It must be frustrating to be powerless to intervene.

Now, about the goodies in that dumpster....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

NO ONE picks a thing from the dumpster..no one

No one wants to be pointed as taking advantage..

I believe in a week or so this will all end...the kid is nice really...se rides his bike in his thongs and waves at evereyone...

The fact also is that many people don't know what is going on, because the marina access is restricted to owners only...

The managers don't visit the boat, only the helpers and the yard officer that makes sure the boat survives another day.

Anyway...there will be an end soon...someone is actually going to tell the dad the madness must end...

Is he for a fit once he sees the boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Joel73 said:


> I don't think he needs the Keel either... Giu, tell him he should cut it away too. That way it will be easier to make the playstation modification...
> 
> That's a damn shame... looked like it was a really nice boat at some point in the recent past.


Yeah I looked at a Hanse and they are very nice, at least this one was. supposed to be faster than most monohulls as well. Very very sad indeed.I gotta tell Nimfy about this because she liked the Hanse, she's gonna crap her shorts (i know i did). if he dicides to remove the Keel, tell him to wear cement shoes to keep him stable while cutting and breath through a water hose, then when he's under, yank the hose
Sad Story Giu!


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

uspirate said:


> Yeah I looked at a Hanse and they are very nice, at least this one was. supposed to be faster than most monohulls as well.


WHAT??? _A Hanse faster than most monohulls???_ Are you serious?? Get your head out of the sand. 

Hey Giu, I infer that USPirate is implying the Hanse is faster than the Delmar Conde!!! 

I must say, t_here is nothing like being on a Hanse 40 in a beam reach going 15 kts speed in 20 kts of wind with the cruising sails up; nothing like it. _


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Holy crap Giu, go to the dumpster at night when noone can see you. Then tell him to sail to Council Bluffs where there's a real nice hotel he can stay at.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Alex, please remind your neighbor that the new US security regulations require all incoming vessels to be equipped with adequate scuttle charges, so that they may scuttled in deep water if they are boarded and taken over by AlQueda agents.

He will need to install dual redundant explosive charges (Semtex preferably) on each of the keel bolts, with two independent firing systems, so that the keel may be blown free and the boat scuttled in no more than 30 seconds to prevent it from being used by hostile agents.

If the scuttle charges are not in place, he will be turned back at the continental shelf and escorted out by naval vessels. We take our safety very seriously these days, he's simply GOT to install those scuttle charges before he leaves Portugal.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giu,
What is that thing he is using for a companionway hatch?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

teshannon said:


> Giu,
> What is that thing he is using for a companionway hatch?


looks like the standard hatch with duct tape.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey, you guys. Lighten up!

This kid is just thinking "outside the box". Isn't that what we're always encouraged to do?

Thank god Barbados is still producing copious quantities of that heavenly rum; I need some after your posts, Giu


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

uspirate said:


> looks like the standard hatch with duct tape.


Ok, I guess that's to keep the boat from exploding.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Oh My God!*

Alex, I just stumbled on your story and I'm not sure if I want to cry, or kill. 

The boat that you have pictured looks... er, looked like a Hanse 371...
Here is an example







. The asking price of this 2004 example is $150K

The kid needs help, and so does the boat. It sounds like the "father" has simply dumped the kid somewhere. You mention in your OP that the dad lives on an island, so we know that it's not with him.

I would try to learn where the kid is staying, and if he is supposed to be at the boat during the day. I'll bet that he is should be elsewhere (like therapy).

Based on your observations, and statement that the father has told the local merchants not to sell to him, I am inferring that he is not mentally competent to be treated as an adult (which he may be chronologically, but certainly not mentally), and has a guardian. Had this guardian been notified earlier, it is possible that this *tragedy* could have been stopped before it had gone this far. The guardian should also understand that anyone who has property damaged by this kid, will hold the guardian responsible for damages.

Best of luck in your new slip....


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Alex..*

Alex,

This kid has a very serious mental disorder. His flight of ideas, grandiosity about his "boat" and disconnection from reality are that of someone suffering from Schizoaffective disorder, Schizophrenia or a mix of psychiatric disease states.

This is not a laughing matter and he really needs help! He clearly should be seen by a doctor and at least committed for a full psych evaluation. This does not sound like drugs and it sounds more like psychosis with the mood descriptions and blunted affect you talk about.

I know he's a menace but he clearly needs help and his family is clearly looking the other way and ignoring his issues.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

i thought the marina management were going to contact the father some time ago. Alex if this was your child (in 15 years) God forbid, surely you would hope someone had the courage to front up and express concern. It may be that the father is in denial but most places have some form of crisis mental health team used to dealing with such issues. Unfortunately the systems are not perfect, but at least an attempt should be made.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Its worse than I ever imagined.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

chris_gee said:


> i thought the marina management were going to contact the father some time ago. Alex if this was your child (in 15 years) God forbid, surely you would hope someone had the courage to front up and express concern. It may be that the father is in denial but most places have some form of crisis mental health team used to dealing with such issues. Unfortunately the systems are not perfect, but at least an attempt should be made.


I think he said in another thread the marina did contack the father and he was indifferent. Both are wackos.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think your marina would be a good one to go dumpster diving at... considering he's probably going to take the winches off the boat soon and throw them out.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

This is quite an interesting, and sad, story!!!  
One thing that should be addressed, and its not Gui's responsibility, is that when this kid takes off to hit the high seas, and the sh** hits the fan,who's going to save his butt????
Certainly without a mast, he'll only make it as far as his fuel will hold out, then what? Shark bait? Maybe that's what his father is hoping for. SAD. 
He either needs someone to trail him in another vessel or someone to stop his madness before its too late


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- In Europe don't you need some kind of licence/permit to sail anywhere. Can the Navy condem his boat/him to prevent them from "setting sail". As long as he stays in the slip he isn't hurting anyone (so far). Glad he isn't driving to/from the marina.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giu,
What makes you think it's the "Last Episode"?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Trash can*

You should monitor the trash can for treasures.


----------



## ccam (Dec 17, 2006)

Giu, 
Did you get the package of fresh peyote I sent to your...ah...boat slip several months ago?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ccam said:


> Giu,
> Did you get the package of fresh peyote I sent to your...ah...boat slip several months ago?


 you put the wrong slip number on the package and some kid on a Hanse signed for it


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sounds to me like the renovation of the boat is a happening in a practical, ordered manner, particularly the playstation. Modernization, getting into the cyber world of sailing. What do you need a mast for if you don't sail? Again, practical.

Alex, sounds like you're overreacting, give the guy a chance, maybe he'll come up with some astounding innovations in the world of sail and power.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Dear Giu:
This idea probably appears somewhere above, but I don't have time to wade through all the posts on this ridiculous thread. 

Some people have more money than brains. 

This applies even to parents. (We note how your son only has access to an Optimist. He hasn't been making any "modifications", to it, has he? Smart move on your part, compared to your compatriot who gave his son access to a 38' Hanse!) The only redeeming feature of this story seems to be that Americans aren't the only fools out there. 

By the way, is your new keel helping improve your kelp collection per km sailed ratio? I've been considering cutting off my keel and insalling a bulb like yours. Maybe I could borrow your neighbor's Sawzall, since he's stopped using it now. How much does kelp sell for in Cascais? Around here we're more likely to trap plastic than kelp so I'm not sure about the Return On Investment. 
Hope you enjoy your new location,
Paul K.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

_"He said he was going to buy a water maker and a generator, because the trip to America would take at least 3 days and he needs to read books at night..."_

3 days!! He must have been reading some of S Dog's posts about how fast his trimaran is.


----------



## crosseyeddreamer (Dec 3, 2007)

*space sailor*

If he arrives upon U.S. shores in the near future can we run him for president?
I'm sure it would be a vast improvement.........


----------



## supergrade (Jan 31, 2008)

I remember how I scrimped and saved to but my first boat: a piece of crap '74 Hunter 25, I think of all the cruisers I know who save and save to get a sailboat and get out there and sail.....and then I hear about this guy (the dad in this horror story) who buys a beautiful Hanse, sails it twice, and lets it sit for 3 years........

Screw him. Sure, it makes me sick that his psychotic spawn ruined a good sailboat, but I sure do hate rich people. Giu.....enjoy your new slip away from this mess and never look back.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

Can you get a pic of you with him..kinda like buddies at that marina...we wanna get a look at this "sailing savant"


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

sab30 said:


> Can you get a pic of you with him..kinda like buddies at that marina...we wanna get a look at this "sailing savant"


This would be a good time to keep your disance.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

UPDATE...
today as I was returning to my marina, to my new DOCK SPACE, a good mast lenght away from him, there was comotion on the boat..

3 Navy Police officersa were inside the boatand were doing an inspection. They came to see what happened.

The reason they boarded?? Well on the other side from him, there is another Hanse, that is from France, and while the visitors don't know exactly what is going on, when the kid started talking loud to himself he said a lot of swearing and cussing (to himself) but the French thought he was menacing them, so called security...security came over and more shouts...till they called the Coast Guard (we call them maritime Police here).

Believe it or not,they were waiting for a reason to baord the boat, they got one now...I actually defended the boy, as I denied he ever been violent or rude, on the contrary...I hated those French whiners anyway...

They inspected the boat, more shouting more discussion...inspection...dad is called once more...now this is serious...he was going to chop the shrouds...

As I left the marina, there was a lot of comotion....

I will let you know about it later.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giu,
You should make a movie about this. Not sure if it would be comedy, drama, or tragedy. Keep us posted.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

What kind of a lawless marina are you living in, Giu?  First this bulkhead-hating aesthete and then the mystery drug boat? By the way, what has happened to identifying that boat?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

They're letting FRENCH IN YOUR MARINA???


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Well if the mast is under tension by the shrouds and stays, then he will be very surprised when his power saw jams, as the mast tweaks a little and closes the saw kerf against the blade.  Now what will he do??


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

The whole thing is just heartbreaking... really. Forget the boat. It is just a boat. But the kid seems to have no support structure from his family/father/friends (if he has any). It does not appear that the take an active part in his life. It would seem to me, from an outside observation and not knowing the whole story, that the kid has been given an "allowance" to keep him busy and away from dad and his many "important" things. I cannot even comprehend such an attitude as my kids are my life.

Instead of seeing the sailboat for what it was and using it as such, he has manipulated and forced it into being what it is not and cannot be. Maybe it is an analogy of his life.

Just my thoughts. Very sad.

- CD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The guys in the slip on the opposite side of whichever shrouds he cut first would have a really rude awakening.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Zanshin said:


> What kind of a lawless marina are you living in, Giu?  First this bulkhead-hating aesthete and then the mystery drug boat? By the way, what has happened to identifying that boat?


Zan, the mystery boat is in Sines marina, not Cascais. And as far as I know...nothing new...still there waiting.

The marina is not lawless, but these things are not as straight forward as they may seem..no one wants to get involved...but all are concerned.

Its like Val said...everyione is passing the buck


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, I got news that there was a huge drug bust a day or two after I left my marina in the BVI so perhaps yours is tame by comparison after all.


----------



## supergrade (Jan 31, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> The whole thing is just heartbreaking... really. Forget the boat. It is just a boat.
> - CD


Forget the boat?? It's JUST A BOAT???????????

Jeez. Maybe your boat is just a boat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> They're letting FRENCH IN YOUR MARINA???


That remark is in itself a joke already...why you may ask...???!??!?!?!?!!!??!??!

Well...dear members.....it just happens our dear Merderator named his boat IN FRENCH!!!

Why???

Is english not good enough for you??? what does how right wing super conservative republican anti-democrat SA have to say about this?? Huh???

Monsieur Camaraderie??? Vous n'avez rien á dire?? Amateur des Francais....bastardo sujo.....  

In my Country we say:

"he who has glass roof should not throw stones at his neighbours"...MORE OR LESS


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey G, English is almost all made up of 'foreign' words. French, Greek, Latin, Spanish, Itialian, Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Australian, whatever. Put them in a blender and pray!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

supergrade said:


> Forget the boat?? It's JUST A BOAT???????????
> 
> Jeez. Maybe your boat is just a boat.


Of course, we all love our boats,... blood sweat and tears... but can you really put the humanity aside that easily?


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

Imagine some rich guy putting up with a spoiled and difficult 'youth' until that moment when with a red flaming glare he tells junior to 'just go away', I will give you whatever money you need, I'll buy you a boat. You can sail around the world....Jr. says Ok, gets the boat and Gui knows the 'rest of the story'. ich


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Giu,

I think maybe you have stumbled across a great reality show pilot...betcha Fox would be interested...


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow! I just had a look at the first installment of this story. The kid sounds like he has a low IQ, schizophrenia, and is on drugs. I'm willing to bet the farm that I'm right 3 out of 3 on this one. I'd call whatever agency over there in Portugal deals with psychotic people; men in white with large butterfly nets.
Seriously though, he needs some help.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hay SA*

" what does how right wing super conservative republican anti-democrat SA have to say about this?? Huh???"

So that's why I like you so much...

Hay Gi...Thanks for locating my Boat and nephew, now where exactly are you...


----------



## asivesind (Jan 20, 2008)

I am glad your moving also. Is it too much though to ask, to keep us posted. I am quite curious to see what happens next. Hope I don't seem like a rubbernecker, but what he has done to that poor boat is really amazing.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

M. Giulietta en la belle France il y a une autre proverbe:

"Le tuyau est toujours assez long!"


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh quit your cryin' about the damn kid. If his mast falls on your boat it'll give you an excuse to have the insurance company pay for a new one that actually works. What can that kid break on your matchstick boat that you haven't already broken yourself?

As far as cutting up the boat, I don't see the big deal. We've got a guy on sailnet that is doing the same thing to his boat. Nobody cares much because it's just a Catalina and he needs the solar power to run his cuisinart. If he owned a Hanse he might even sail. He's got a book out on BBQ, maybe your tripping-face neighbor would like a copy.

In the dark, you can't tell the difference between the Portugese and the French; they both smell the same.

And what's with all this picking on the French? If every other decade of so the German army decided to drive through your flowerbed, you'd be neurotic too!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

"Camaraderie", in the ancient usage, means love of those who bend over.


----------



## xtatico1404 (Jan 20, 2008)

giu, I bet you never expected this thread to turn into what it has.....all you can do is laugh


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Oh quit your cryin' about the damn kid.


I have to agree. There were some real nice, quiet, polite guys around here of note. None were sailors, but Jeffrey Dahmer, Ed Gein, Ted Bundy, John Wayne Gacy, Alexander Spesivtsev, Pedro Alonso López, David Berkowitz, and my personal fav Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski were all real nice guys. Most had people in there lives that couldn't believe the things they did even after undeniable evidence was brought against them.

I'm not saying "the sailboat hacker" is a criminal, but you never know. Who knows what will tip off someone who is suffering a mental illness? Maybe he doesn't like the way you say hi to him today, maybe he just thinks he'd look fancy as hell wearing your face like a mask while he eats cheerios out of your skull cap. It puts the lotion in the basket. Put the *[email protected]#ing lotion in basket!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Alex, you should have seen my wife's face when I played her that video of the grinding and sawing noises. I think she believes that I should work that hard on *our* boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just stumbled on to this set of threads... OMG I can't believe it... I just can't wrap my head around the financial damage, neglect of child, and holy cow man... we need to do some dumpster diving!

Is there any chance you could find a unfortunate soul around the city who would accept 50 euros to go drill a hole in the hull? That craziness needs to end - it's unhealthy for anyone who even remotely brushes shoulders with this incident. Someone is going to die.

You should consider submitting it to Darwin awards when he sets sail!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just showed my wife these pictures... she is speechless too.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Ah well some good comes out of everything.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I am in the market for a very well modified Hanse... shoot me a number will ya - I'll trade fair and square for a real working meth lab


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

Giulietta said:


> That remark is in itself a joke already...why you may ask...???!??!?!?!?!!!??!??!
> 
> Well...dear members.....it just happens our dear Merderator named his boat IN FRENCH!!!
> 
> ...


Alex... I must say, your posts continually crack me up! You have quite the way w/ words, esp. since ANGLAIS is not your native tongue. 

And BTW, sorry you had such a miserable experience here recently, but whaddya expect in someplace that's so far from the freaking OCEAN?

I say we form a Sailnet consortium and BUY the freaking Hanse from the Dad for pennies on the Euro. (oh, wait, that's about all the DOLLAR is worth these days! ) and then rehab it for member's use only.


----------



## Stumpie (Oct 6, 2008)

Lancer28 said:


> I just showed my wife these pictures... she is speechless too.


I am way bummed, I can't see ANY of the pics, just an error box saying they are no longer on photobucket. Is there anyplace else to view them?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Not that I know of. That happens to a lot of older threads.


----------



## Stumpie (Oct 6, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> Not that I know of. That happens to a lot of older threads.


Bummer.

Thanks for digging out that link for me, BTW.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

No sweat. BTW - what took you so long to make your first post? You joined right after me and I've had like 3,246 more than you already. I feel like an over-acheiver....or a post whore...or something.


----------



## Stumpie (Oct 6, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> No sweat. BTW - what took you so long to make your first post? You joined right after me and I've had like 3,246 more than you already. I feel like an over-acheiver....or a post whore...or something.


I took a very long walk!


----------



## Stumpie (Oct 6, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> No sweat. BTW - what took you so long to make your first post? You joined right after me and I've had like 3,246 more than you already. I feel like an over-acheiver....or a post whore...or something.


I was able to view the youtube "grinding sounds from hell" video, but I'm dying to see the pics, I am going to PM the OP and ask if they are available...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Stumpie said:


> I took a very long walk!


Heh-heh. Thank goodness it wasn't a short pier. Welcome dude.


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

*Mental illness or spoof*

I'll admit I'm late to this party. Im therefore not sure if this whole thing is a spoof. However, if not, I think this guy might be committable. That means, being taken into protective custody at a mental institution. Someone needs to contact the authorities. If he does have a mental illness, and kill himself, all these bystanders who did nothing, will have to answer to their concience for that. Mental illness is not "brought onto yourself" as someone stated. It is a very real disease that requires treatment.

It is also not funny at all. It is tragic.

Someone needs to do something about this. Otherwise the real story is the horror of our society standing by and allowing someone with mental illness to continue to act out to their eventual destruction with no attempt to help.

M Murphy


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Murphy,

Yes this really happen and the guy should be committed. This took place in Portugal and I think there laws are different then ours.


----------

